# Would A Model Stand Solve My Problem????



## 650bill (May 23, 2011)

Now that I have decided to seriously take up the craft of model building, there are some areas of expertise I would like to master. One problem that arises as I build my projects is breakage. Perhaps I am installing fragil parts before I actually should, because as I work on the model, pieces from time to time break off.

I rely heavily on my clock repairing days, and one piece of equipment we used was a stand to hold the moveent while we repaired it.

I wonder if I constructed a stand to hold the model in while I worked on it would solve my problem off breaage? I can design and build one, or is such an item already available on the market somewhere.

Finally, do other modelis experience a problem such as this, or is it just me?

Just thought I would ask, eh.[/FONT]


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

there are stands out there that have a pair of aligator clips you can buy for holding a model steady while you attach small pieces, not exactly sure who makes them though. Hope that helps.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Generally kit instructions have the WORST sequence of attaching parts. I try to add the fragile stuff either last after painting, if possible, or right before painting if that has to be done. Most of the stands that I have seen are for tiny things. You cant hold say a 1/24 scale DH Mosquito bomber with two little roach clips.


----------



## 650bill (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies so far.

I agree on two points mentioned. Following the diagrams exactly can get you in trouble, and now after learning the hard way, it seems to be best to wait until the body work and painting is done before attaching the fragil items.

I did design a model stand today and it seems to work very well. I desgned a block 8" in length and 4" in height with a cut in craved in the top. This allows the entire fusaluge to be craddled and supported just inboard where the wings attach to the fusaluge, providing total support, and yet one can move the entire craddle and model around to get at all angels.

I then used a nice, heavy 3" bench vise, glued protective strips to the jaws. I do not bolt the vise down to my work table, instead allowing the vise to be rotated where I want it. The model is then gently clamped and held, the stripes protect the plastic surface.

The 3" vise is heavy enough so that it would not tip over and yet light enough to move around.

Again, taking from my clock making days--we made many of our own tools simply because nothing was available. I love making tools.

650bill


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I always wait til the very end of a build to add the exterior tiny breakable parts to a model plane. Remember the instructions for the most part are just a guide. MicroMark has a selection of tools that will hold your work for you during construction


----------

